# G-codes for 2014



## nkorab (Jan 15, 2014)

i understand that G8553 is no longer reportable for 2014.  What about some of the other codes, ie: G8484 or G8427 or G8447?  Our billing support team says all codes are no longer valid for 2014.  I am not sure this is true.
Does anyone know?

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## apena (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello Nancy,

The only one G codes that I know that have been deleted for the 2014. Are G8447 and G8553.  Hope this will help you.


----------



## nkorab (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for your help.  I am so confused over these codes.


----------



## ssanc2209 (Jan 30, 2014)

*G8553*

Did a code replace G8553 for Escribe?


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 30, 2014)

ssanc2209 said:


> Did a code replace G8553 for Escribe?



No.  You no longer need to report any code for the eprescribe program; 2013 was the last year for reporting.


----------



## lrgranse0229 (Feb 24, 2014)

*G codes*

The G code G8921 has also been deleted for 2014.


----------

